# M&P 9mm Range Case (On the Cheap)



## trevorlay (Jul 10, 2012)

The case that comes with the M&P 9mm is pretty well... crappy to say the least. its hinge is broke on mine its still okay to take to the range, but I was wondering
if any one else has found a cheap alternative to the stock case that fits the M&P and the two magazines well ... also the 2 (one would be on the gun) backstraps. 
Thanks!


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I use a range bag, never the cases guns come in from the factory. Get yourself a quality range bag to cover all of your range needs and it will last for years and serve you well.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

This is what I use for airline travel.

Academy - Plano® Protector Single Pistol Case

I don't use any hard cases for storage or transport to the range. I have a couple different range bags depending on how many guns and how much stuff I'm taking.

http://www.midwayusa.com/product/939259680/midwayusa-competition-range-bag

http://www.midwayusa.com/product/738836/shooters-ridge-varminter-range-bag-nylon-black

These and another smaller bag for 1 or 2 handguns and ammo, etc..


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Bought a black no name bag from Gander.........approx. 12" x 9"...holds two firearms, 5 mags, padded.....carry it in a canvas bag, which holds the no name bag, all my ammo, another firearm in a rug, and two sets of hearing protectors....all for about $25.


----------



## trevorlay (Jul 10, 2012)

thanks for the input!


----------



## skullfr (Jun 19, 2012)

I use a shoulder bag I had.It carries all I need.My weapons all fit into it and are protected with some small towels I use for cleaning on.


----------



## beretta9mm (Feb 13, 2012)

I have 5.11 tactical pistol bags for both of my guns.


----------

